# Do you still want TBT?



## Corrie (Oct 23, 2016)

So, do you?


----------



## vel (Oct 23, 2016)

definitely, tbt always


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, need collectibles lmao


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 23, 2016)

Ahaha yeah, TBT is super helpful


----------



## Corrie (Oct 23, 2016)

Heh. Just kinda curious on whether TBT is still in high demand or not. C:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2016)

Heck yeah.  Gotta get me some collectibles


----------



## Bowie (Oct 23, 2016)

Not me. I have all the collectibles I really want. I only want event collectibles nowadays, or "achievement collectibles", as I like to call them.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 23, 2016)

I do  I'm saving up for one particular collectible somebody offered to sell me if I could get enough...
Thinking by the time I do get that amount they will have probably given up on selling it 
Think it's still very much in demand, most shops and cycling towns ask for tbt


----------



## Crash (Oct 23, 2016)

yep. i just want the last collectible i need and then i can blow the rest on whatever lmao


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't really have a use for it. Will buy the Gold Super Mailbox when I can afford it, just for the hell of it.


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 23, 2016)

yeah, mainly to buy art. I don't really have a way of making tbt (selling art or whatever), but yeah, i still want it


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah, gimme!


----------



## Cress (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah, I want a few more to get a username change but I also want to stay above 10k TBT. 
After that I don't plan on having any use for it though.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Sure fork em bells over.

Tbh since the market is kinda dead-end for FR currency unless you are actually selling, idek anymore.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 23, 2016)

Of course! Need to buy me some collectibles lol


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 23, 2016)

I need TBT to become a hella rich! (I don't really, I just need to thank Satan for my soul   )


----------



## Takuya (Oct 24, 2016)

tbt forever and ever and ever and ever and beyond ^^

It's not just a very very pleasing place to be! - the people are horribly NICE! - just like you want a community to be ^^

As if THAT is not enough ... there's an intern currency, which highly encourages people, to trade digital items and set their worth ^^

I love tbt for ever and ever and ever ... '^^


----------



## Paradise (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeeees


----------



## Dim (Oct 24, 2016)

FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Greggy (Oct 24, 2016)

I want TBT. That's why I'm trying my very best to maintain a cycling town to sell villagers for TBT. Why do I want TBT? It doesn't have any use to me (the collectibles I want to buy are impossible), but I like the points I'm earning.


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 24, 2016)

Nope, don't care. I have no use for it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 24, 2016)

no, I *dooon't* want tbt


----------



## N a t (Oct 24, 2016)

You can never have enough for the mount of things you can buy with it on here :v

- - - Post Merge - - -

amount


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2016)

i dont care anymore tbh
but wont give my tbt away either bc  it is mine hahhh


----------



## Tensu (Oct 24, 2016)

not for collectibles, but for art definitely!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 24, 2016)

They are better than BTB so yes please.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 24, 2016)

only for art pretty much


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Oct 24, 2016)

No. I've never really seen any value in TBT.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 24, 2016)

Not at all, but there's nothing for me to buy on the TBT forums.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 24, 2016)

Must get collectibles. Must post more. (Seriously, what happened?)


----------



## ashlif (Oct 26, 2016)

Yes I do actually. Just for the buying stuff.


----------



## alesha (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah, I use it for in game stuff like in Pok?mon or acnl


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2016)

of course i do, who wouldnt?


----------



## m12 (Oct 27, 2016)

Let it die, I weep for the olden days


----------



## Eline (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't really care for the collectibles, but I'm saving up to change my username


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes. Always.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 31, 2016)

I think it's going to start coming in more useful when the update comes out. At the moment I'm not spending anything as the last year I've pretty much collected every item (unorderable at least) in game. So mine is just building up with not much to do, since I was saving for a colectable that's no longer available. I will either use it to obtain new villagers when the update arrives, or any new furniture, or just do a giveaway. I do/did want tbt, but like I say, it was for a collectible but it took too long for me to obtain the amount


----------



## cornimer (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes. Because collectibles


----------



## seliph (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah I want a username change and a couple pricey-ish collectibles


----------



## Togekid (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes. It's like asking, say the UK, do you still want pounds? Without it, the place would be dead. It's a currency; here on Bell Tree Forums, we use it for collectibles, art, villagers, and in game items. In real life, we use it for bills, food, you get the point.

Just my humble opinion, but I think it's handy.


----------



## Rudy (Nov 5, 2016)

Yep. I need TBT if I want to get all of my dreamies. This is actually pretty funny. On tumblr, you get dreamies for a large amounts of IGB that take forever to earn, whilst in here, all you have to do is trade for BTB. That's funny to me, I don't know.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Nov 5, 2016)

Yesss! Desperately saving up 300 more TBT to buy a few things, and it's always good to have some for art and stuffs like that!


----------



## stained_cheri (Nov 5, 2016)

This might be unpopular opinion but it truly takes a long to obtain it. I like it for the aspect of username changes, collectibles, and other items. However, by the time most of us earn that about it is either out of stock or something better and more expensive is available. Besides I do not offer a service or exchange in the forums so I can't really earn bells quickly...Ha, I'm just bitter I have to start over..lol


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe it's because I'm new to the site, but I really don't get the appeal of TBT? Collectibles are cool but I'd rather spend TBT on IGB or items I really want.


----------



## namiieco (Nov 7, 2016)

Yep mainly for name changes and aesthetic stuff
Also landscaping items for my town but they are quite cheap anyway
(excluding those frickin 3DS' jesus 100TBT each? calm down )


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2016)

Of course I want TBT. Part of it because I want to start a group. It requires a lot of TBT. The other part is that I like to hold 10,000 TBT at all times (because it looks cool).


----------



## hamster (Nov 8, 2016)

i want a lot of tbt cuz i wanna change my username


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Heh. Just kinda curious on whether TBT is still in high demand or not. C:



I didn't know it could be low in demand??


----------



## chibibunnyx (Nov 8, 2016)

yes and no, I don't care for it as much as trying to get collectibles because that just seems impossible with their prices on threads and availability in the shop lol, but I have been trading more recently, in order to score some new items in the game that I cannot get yet due to not having any amiibos as of yet.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 8, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't know it could be low in demand??



I was on the art boards and people seemed to be moving to rlc instead so I was like whaaaat, people don't want TBT anymore? Completely forgetting about other boards lmao


----------



## Momzilla (Nov 8, 2016)

I prefer TBT over trading hard earned IGB, honestly.

I'd rather spend my IGB on PWPs and such. *Shrug*


----------



## trinity. (Nov 8, 2016)

Yesss! I mean I'm kind of new here but I just really want tbt lol .-. 
I kind of just buy collectibles as an investment for now


----------

